# SNOW



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

HOW MUCH SNOW DID THEY GET AROUND THE SE ND. HERE IN CENTRAL MN WE GOT ABOUT 15 INCHS


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Varies, very little to a foot!


----------

